# LOOK AT THIS BIG SNOW!



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Hope he's jokin????


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Gotta be


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

You betcha. :beer:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thats actually a quil lakes goose.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Buck25 said:


> Thats actually a quil lakes goose.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Or is it a quill lake/greater snow/bikini atoll cross?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Buck25 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats actually a quil lakes goose.
> ...


ya know what you might be right!? your referring to the one on the right i take it??


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I thought it was a trumpeter crossed with a greater snow and a luecistic speck?

Thats what my biologist friend told me anyway.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> I thought it was a trumpeter crossed with a greater snow and a luecistic speck?
> 
> Thats what my biologist friend told me anyway.


Well I know an arm-chair biologist, graduated first in his class, and he says its a albino-melanistic quill lake/peacock hybrid strain.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

All I know is its definately a northern bird! LOL


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

mallardman, now that's funny I don't care who you are! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

ok I will fall for it, I know it's not a snow, and I know we don't have any of them here, so what is it??? A Swan? We can't shoot Swans here


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tundra Swan....limit here is 1 with a swan permit.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Did you get a good look at its tongue? If it was pink there's a good chance it may be part Florida Flamingo. Deffinatey curvature to the beak also give it a way. 
What a trophy, I hope it's going on the wall :beer:


----------



## LoveLabs (Oct 26, 2009)

IAMALLARDMAN said:


> All I know is its definately a northern bird! LOL


Mallard,

It cant possibly be a northern bird. it doesnt have all of it full plumage feathers yet. And it is way too skinny LOL


----------

